# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Cảnh đẹp quanh vịnh Marina của Singapore

## vemaybay1990

Với nhiều công trình kiến trúc bao quanh, vịnh Marina ở Singapore trở thành một quần thể kiến trúc tuyệt đẹp, nơi mà du khách có thể thưởng lãm mọi thứ từ những tòa nhà chọc trời cho đến những khu vườn treo độc đáo. Vận dụng công nghệ tiên tiến nhất, khu vực này luôn chào đón du khách bằng những phương tiện cao cấp và rất nhiều loại hình vui chơi giải trí.
Vịnh Marina nằm gần khu vực trung tâm thuộc phía nam Singapore, quốc gia nhỏ nhất Đông Nam Á, ở phía nam bán đảo Malaysia. Marina được quy hoạch nhằm khuyến khích phát triển liên hợp các dịch vụ thương mại, khách sạn, giải trí. Các lễ hội đón năm mới hàng năm như lễ hội đếm ngược thời gian, bắn pháo hoa được tổ chức thường xuyên tại đây. Ngoài ra, đường đua công thức 1 cũng được tổ chức tại vịnh này
*1a. Tượng Hải  Sư Merlion*
*Tượng Hải Sư Merlion* lần đầu tiên được thiết kế như là một biểu tượng của Hiệp hội Quảng bá Du lịch Singapore (STPB) vào năm 1964 - hình ảnh con thú đầu sư tử, mình cá đang cưỡi trên ngọn sóng nhanh chóng trở thành biểu tượng của đảo quốc Singapore trên thế giới.  Trước tiên, khi được đặt tại công viên Merlion bên cạnh cầu Esplanade, tượng Merlion lớn và nhỏ đã trở thành một địa điểm du lịch tham quan hấp dẫn đối với khách du lịch. Buổi lễ khánh thành tượng được diễn ra vào ngày 15 tháng 12 năm 1972, với sự chủ trì của Ngài Lý Quang Diệu, Thủ tướng Singapore lúc bấy giờ. Ngày nay, tượng Merlion đã được chuyển đến một địa điểm mới cách địa điểm cũ 120m, bên cạnh hộp đêm One Fullerton.  Tượng Merlion với chiều cao 8,6m và trọng lượng 70 tấn được đúc bằng xi măng fondue bởi nghệ nhân Singapore quá cố, Ông Lim Nang Seng. Bức tượng Merlion thứ hai có kích thước nhỏ hơn với chiều cao 2m và nặng 3 tấn, cũng do nghệ nhân này thực hiện. Thân tượng được đúc bằng xi măng fondue, lớp áo bên ngoài được làm từ những chiếc dĩa bằng sứ và đôi mắt của Merlion là hai tách trà nhỏ màu đỏ.  Tượng Merlion được thiết kế vào năm 1964 bởi ông Fraser Brunner, thành viên của ủy ban lưu niệm và là người quản lý Bể Cá Van Kleef, đầu sư tử tượng trưng cho con sư tử mà Hoàng tử Sang Nila Utama phát hiện khi ông quay trở lại để khám phá Singapura vào thế kỷ 11 sau Công nguyên, như được ghi chép trong ‘Biên niên sử Malay’. Đuôi cá của Merlion tượng trưng cho thành phố biển cổ xưa Temasek (trong tiếng Java có nghĩa là "biển"), tên gọi của Singapore trước khi Hoàng tử đặt tên mới là "Singapura" (có nghĩa là Thành phố (Pura) Sư tử (Singa) trong tiếng Phạn), và biểu thị cho sự khởi đầu khiêm tốn của Singapore từ một làng chài ven biển

----------

